# how can i get hulu to work?



## kota904 (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't seem to get July to work, any ideas?


----------



## nightspades (Sep 20, 2011)

I also would like to find a fix. On my sister's Xoom we have a dolphin browser with a modded flash version and a fake user agent so that we can access hulu. I would like to see something like this, perhaps integrated into cm7, but either way, as of now, I don't feel that anything that's currently available will work with hulu.


----------



## eternalthree (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=441781&page=66

Post 3254

this is how i got hulu working.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

nightspades said:


> I also would like to find a fix. On my sister's Xoom we have a dolphin browser with a modded flash version and a fake user agent so that we can access hulu. I would like to see something like this, perhaps integrated into cm7, but either way, as of now, I don't feel that anything that's currently available will work with hulu.


it is exactly the same way to get it working on cm7


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

eternalthree said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=441781&page=66
> 
> Post 3254
> 
> this is how i got hulu working.


I installed the apk so now hulu works, kind of. The image looks grainy and it flickers a lot, at 360p or 480p. Any suggestion? I'm using stock browser, set CPU to 1712. Thanks.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm assuming none of you are subscribers? The app works perfectly fine


----------



## DUFRelic (Oct 13, 2011)

simollie said:


> I installed the apk so now hulu works, kind of. The image looks grainy and it flickers a lot, at 360p or 480p. Any suggestion? I'm using stock browser, set CPU to 1712. Thanks.


http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=132


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

DUFRelic said:


> http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=132


Thanks. This does look like a flash specific problem. My local video files, though supposedly lower quality than 480p, look much nicer. 480p should look very crisp and smooth, as they did in WebOS.


----------

